# ""         ?
,        ,    , ,  ?

----------


## laithemmer

*Icon*,  , ? 
    ,    ,  .   . 
 ...   ,  ... ** -  .

----------

-     ))  -                .         ?

----------


## S

*Icon*,    - .    - - .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,      ,      ,          ?
       Icon!!!!
          ,  .
:):):)

----------

?      ?

----------


## Tail

> ,        ,    , ,  ?

  
    ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?      ?

  ,  ... http://www.poltavaforum.com/politika...tml#post106582

----------


## Mouse

> - .    - -

  ,    As !

----------

-   . ,   ,    ,      ?

----------


## danger

,   .  -    ,  .      , ,   ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

> -    ,

       ,   - ... 
         ,   , .  ,      - -.   .

----------


## danger

> ,   - ... 
>          ,   , .  ,      - -.   .

     -    .      . 
        .   ""   .          ,      . 
 , .  , , ,    ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

*danger*,       ,    ,   "  "?
,    ,   -    ....!!

----------

,    ,    ... " "? 
  ,     .     ,    ,  :    ...     .   !  -   ,      .

----------

